# 3 Mobile Broadband cancellation



## Aidan364 (30 Oct 2013)

Hi

We got 3 mobile broadband four months ago. The 60gb allowance for 34.99 a month. The product is not fit for its purpose. You can't even watch a youtube video. we''ve tried to cancel a couple of times now, but each time we've been hit with a brick wall. The first time they promised to improve the service and that quickly went onto "If you want to cancel you'll have to buy your way out of the contract". The last two months they have taken 70 euro out of the account for over usage, despite being told they will cut us off after we hit our 60gb limit. They have never issued us with a bill, with a break down of costs or anything.. We only know how much they are charging us because of bank statements We now want to cancel our contract without penalty. Do we have any grounds for this? or can anyone help us out who has managed to get away from 3 because its gone beyond a joke at this stage 

Thanks


----------



## rf1980 (30 Oct 2013)

I have the same thing (although costs cheaper because I have an iphone contract with three also). You can see the bills on three.ie if you login with the SIM broadband number - think you can get this on 3.home in a web browser. 

Maybe contact http://www.consumerhelp.ie/ about if you have a right to cancel if the product is not fit for purpose.


----------



## vandriver (30 Oct 2013)

How are you getting through more than 60 GB a month if your broadband doesn't work?


----------

